# Just an inquiry you could help on



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

I am thirteen almost 14 and i really want a 75 gallon aquarium. But it is hard for me to earn any money. I had an idea though our local PetLand doesn't have a "fish guy" and i have done approximately 30 hours researching the proper maintnence for my own aquarium and approximately 12 hors of maintence per month. it is only a ten gallon though and i am obbsessive. I was wondering if the pet land could use someone to clean there tanks on a weekly bases because now they are horrible fish are dying every day. I need to know how much to charge though and what to include in that price i know how to maintain a tank just not what should be included for me cleaning someone else's tank 
Thanks the newb
PS if you want new fonts i will show you how i also design websites
[/FONT]


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

you need to talk to the pet store's manager/owner first. because they may not pay you what you think you're worth. they may only offer to pay you minimum wage. if you go in telling them you will charge them $10 per tank and they have 20 tanks, that's $200.00 in one day. they will most likely say forget it. i'm not sure what minimum wage is in your area, but if it's ~$7.00/hour and it takes only 5 hours to clean all the tanks, that's only $35.00 for the day.

if you owned a business, what would you rather pay? but you won't know unless you talk to the pet store first.

it's great that you're taking the initiative at your age to earn you're own money to persue this awesome hobby. good luck and i hope you earn lots!


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Most of the "big box" pet stores are rather inflexible. They have their set way of doing things. They hire worker drones and a store manager drone, and everybody is supposed to do things according to the book. The local PetSmart store won't take my tank raised plants in trade or for money, because it is not a store policy to do that. 

You might have better luck maintaining an aquarium for a local business, such as a restaurant. An aquarium in the window of any business draws customers. Doctors might welcome someone who would maintain an aquarium in their waiting room. Nursing homes often have an aquarium that is usually a totally neglected blue-green alga hellhole. You could improve it a hundred percent by putting in some snails and an Amazon sword plant. All the sword plant would need is a dose of iron every month.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Unfortunately child labor laws make it very difficult to put someone like you on the payroll. You really are better off finding a way to do informal type work for smaller places like HeyPK suggested.

BTW, the default font is the easiest to read.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

I know you want to do something related to the Aquaria world, but if you really need the cash, it can be had quickly in a snowstorm  Why not check with some neighbors about doing some simple chores around their houses. Some elderly folks (and even some who aren't so elderly) will gladly pay to have thier sidewalks shoveled, leaves raked, lawns mowed, etc. There are no child labor laws against this, at least that I know of and you won't loose any of the money to Uncle Sam in the form of taxes. 

If you are set on only doing aquarium work and a store won't "hire" you maybe you could work out a deal with them. Your could trade your "labor" in return for a 75g tank. They may not be able to put you on the payroll so to speak but they may be glad to trade you some equipment in return for your labor. It never hurts to ask and the worse you could hear is "no". You never know until you ask


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

thanks every one this really helps 
But unfortunately matpat i live in gerorgia so i can't shovel sidewalks
and in the summer grass is often dead to mow
Than idea about trading for my labor is an excellent idea
would i need a resume
My dad is lost when it comes to aquariums computer geek


----------



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

It really helps to have a resume (as long as it looks fairly professional). Include everything on it (as long as it's under a page), even if it doesn't relate to aquaria. Grades, honors, awards, other job experience, experience with aquariums, etc. Include a cover letter explaining why you would be helpful and why you want the job. You can use this at several different stores too, with a little tailoring of the letter. I know how hard it can be (i'm seventeen) and in my experience, you'll get a favorable reply maybe a tenth of the time  . Good luck!


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

wow thanks it sucks just cuz you are not as old as some of the people all the people at this pet land are really young and don't know anything. In some of the tanks you can't see the fish it is so dirty and in others there are only dead fish
Tommorrow i plan to go up there and talk to them myself work some of that puppy dog eyes on them


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

I did it i went up there and asked them and am doing a free cleaning and i wll have mynew tank if everythng goes right by the end of the month
Thanks for all your helpthe resumereally did it though


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Good for you. How big is the tank you're going to get? If it's a 75 I'm a bit jealous.


----------



## redFishblueFish (Feb 12, 2006)

awesome! You'll have to post pics of your new tank and its progression for us.


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

He dd it calledme into his office and interviewed me offered me the job right on the spot He gave me a complete 75 gallon oceanic aquarim with stand hood and lights for now still have to work off the preotein skimmer


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

any one want to help me start anaquarium site devoted to answering aquarium questions both freshwater and saltwater


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

That's actually pretty cool, aquariumnewbie. Just reading the first post in your thread, I didn't think they'd go for it, but I guess I was wrong.  
I'm 17 and I couldn't find a decent aquarium job around here  

Although I think the problem with working at the LFS (or PetCo/PetSmart) is that our LFS does a lot of things that make me cringe. I really don't think I'd have the heart to tell them that their Cycle stuff is pretty useless. On their flyer, they actually have the stuff recommended for high ammonia/nitrates/nitrates/pH. Cleaning the tanks probably isn't too bad though - atleast you don't have to talk people into buying stuff  

That's pretty neat about your 75 gallon tank though. I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## kyle3 (Mar 22, 2006)

That is SO COOL! way to go!

i'm VERY impresed that you made your plan, made a resume and went for it! 

i'm really glad the petstore manager was interested in having clean tanks too!

Congradulations on what i'm assuming is your first job!


on a related topic: i'm trying to find someone who'll take my tank grown plants too- some of my stem plants are OUT of hand and every time i thin them out i try another pet store- nobody wants them- strange


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

kyle3 said:


> That is SO COOL! way to go!
> 
> i'm VERY impresed that you made your plan, made a resume and went for it!
> 
> ...


Have you tried the 'For sale or trade' forum? If you're willing to ship them, there's always a demand for aquarium plants and such


----------



## Jubs (Mar 24, 2006)

That's awesome !! I like seeing younger people in the hobby it's good to know there are still some "kids" that aren't just sitting in front of the TV or computer playing video games and are still interested in a hobby like this. I know I wish I had started younger but I started at 18 in the hobby, I hit it hard too I had 13 tanks with in the first year lol, I am 26 now and I love seeing kids that are knowledgable about fish. I actually plan to try to get a volunteer fish education program setup for the local Hemophilia Foundation ( bleeding disorder ) as most of the kids can't go out and rough house with the other kids they can't risk getting hurt and sitting around and playing video games is one of the limited options other that just taking it easy. I think it might be something worth trying.


----------



## Deni (Jul 6, 2005)

That is just incredible, aquariumnewbie. I am so impressed with both you and your boss. I see a lot of people that just sit around and moan about the fact that they don't have enough money to do wth they want. You went out and did something about it. Good for you.

Congratulations on getting your job. I can't wait to see your aquarium.


----------

